

Show HN: AboutOurWork, the "eHarmony for the small business community." - hunegnaw
http://www.aboutourwork.com
We recently launched AboutOurWork, a small business connection network... imagine "eHarmony for the small business community."<p>We created AboutOurWork because even with the advent social, business-to-business connections (B2B) on the major social networks are a rarity. The focus is instead on business-to-consumer (B2C) or consumer-to-consumer (C2C) conversations and connections.
Our mission and vision is to connect the world's small businesses and we'd love any and all feedback: design, UI/UX, business model, etc.
======
hunegnaw
We recently launched AboutOurWork, a small business connection network...
imagine "eHarmony for the small business community."

We created AboutOurWork because even with the advent social, business-to-
business connections (B2B) on the major social networks are a rarity. The
focus on the major networks is instead on business-to-consumer (B2C) or
consumer-to-consumer (C2C) conversations and connections.

Our mission and vision is to connect the world's small businesses and we'd
love any and all feedback: design, UI/UX, business model, etc.

